# Trolling Motor



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Got a little extra money sitting around thought I would finally start working on the G3 I bought with the purpose of using it for floundering and maybe a little river fishing/hunting. With that said what is the better kind of motor hand control or foot control? Main use will be floundering the second river running/fishing/hunting.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Trophy05 said:


> Got a little extra money sitting around thought I would finally start working on the G3 I bought with the purpose of using it for floundering and maybe a little river fishing/hunting. With that said what is the better kind of motor hand control or foot control? Main use will be floundering the second river running/fishing/hunting.


MINN KOTA!!!! make sure to get the saltwater series ones...ive seen some of the freshwater ones last a few trips in salt


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> MINN KOTA!!!! make sure to get the saltwater series ones...ive seen some of the freshwater ones last a few trips in salt


I had a fresh water motorguide that I used in fresh and salt, now my buddy has it and he is mostly a salt water/bay guy and it's still kicking strong. Go Motorguide. 

As far as tiller or foot steer, if your a sit down fisherman a foot pedal model is the way to go. If your a stand up fisherman then I'd go tiller. I personally have a Motorguide tiller 55 on mine and like it a lot. If I had the money I'd get one of the new remote control ones. Those suckers are sweet. Whip out the check book though.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I had a foot control 101 Minn Kota (came with boat) - hated it. Maybe I am not coordinated enough....could not wait to replace it with a tiller (Minn Kota riptide). It is roughly four months old and has been back for warranty work once already. The dealer (fox in mobile) stated the new ones are not built as good as the older ones. Hopefully, it is good now. I like the tiller model.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The Minkota SF series is the top of their line and what I have. There is a difference internally. It has to do with the material that the motor brushes are mounted in.

I have this one. Love It.











http://mk.factoryoutletstore.com/cat/20860/Minn-Kota-Riptide-SF-Trolling-Motors.html




> If I had the money I'd get one of the new remote control ones.


I've tried a remote control unit. It would be fine for Bass fishing and casting a shore line. It's not worth a Damn for Floundering. It's to jerky and delayed. That one was a Motorguide.

I sold that unit.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> I've tried a remote control unit. It would be fine for Bass fishing and casting a shore line. It's not worth a Damn for Floundering. It's to jerky and delayed. That one was a Motorguide.


I can see where the remote would not be good for floundering.

I have a little 42lb that I mount to the back and use to troll for specks so I can turn it off from the back and steer without running to the front every time we hook up. It serves its purpose but it is no where near the quality of my MG.


----------



## MrRick (Oct 31, 2007)

I used a 20 horse mercury one year, very effective. It was tuned up to where it would creep along slowly, and the flatties would lay still if you saw one to late, and you could turn around and get him.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

There are a lot of reasons why the trolling motors are good. In addition to the fact that it avoids creating a disturbance while fishing, it virtually meets almost any fishing application and personal tastes and preferences.


----------

